# More Plowing videos (Duramax/Speedwing)



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Another foot hit us last night! we have had a total of 90cm (3ft-ish) tymusic tymusic

some of my stops from today...


























DURAMAX!! wesport


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i love it payup keep them coming


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Mike, 
They are calling for RAIN on monday now!! just as things were looking good here :-(


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

MuskokaDon;671565 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> They are calling for RAIN on monday now!! just as things were looking good here :-(


YOU HAVE NOTHING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT!! :realmad: That past storm will surpass everything we will get here this year in MASS.... Don't worry, i'm sure the snow will come back to you.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for rubbing it in Muskoka. just kidding. great vids though, and i can only dream of snow like that...its been at least 5 years since we got a good size storm


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

That trucks got a lot of [email protected]$$s. So thats what real snow looks like. Nice vids and smooth work with one hand; that aint easy.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, thats alot of snow! You have some long driveways there!!


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

FordFisherman;671945 said:


> That trucks got a lot of [email protected]$$s. So thats what real snow looks like. Nice vids and smooth work with one hand; that aint easy.


Thanks, the truck works really well, and thats running the stock tune. i find even in a tow tune it has too much torque and tends to spin-out.

ya. i'd be a little faster if i had two hands to work with


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome! Thats one big driveway!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet vids keep em coming


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice videos. You did a good job holding the camera the whole time. What kind of camera are you using? The SW seems to scrap well, and the Dmax pushes it well. wesport Keep them coming


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks SR, It's a sony cyber-shot T70, just your basic digital camera


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

MuskokaDon;672483 said:


> Thanks SR, It's a sony cyber-shot T70, just your basic digital camera


I figured it was a digitial camera. It took a good movie.


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Quality SR;672529 said:


> I figured it was a digitial camera. It took a good movie.


How can i add that weather thingy to my signature?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are sweet vids. So, I have a question for you if you don't mind. I'm just wondering how you bid those big driveways like that? I mean what do you figure your truck is worth per hour? You can pm me if you want. Reason I ask is because I have some big drives, but I'm not sure I'm bidding them right. And I'm not meaning to rob your thread. Nice vids. 

Brant


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

i'll pm you


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

are you plowing a long private road in those videos? 
good job by the way, watched them all 2 times now.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't drop the camera Nice vids though.


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

04superduty;673327 said:


> are you plowing a long private road in those videos?
> good job by the way, watched them all 2 times now.


haha.. thanks man.. i've watched them about 10 times now! i just love plowing!

The long, long one is a private road yes. I also do 9 of the driveways on that road. I dont know if you have ever heard of the Muskoka region before, but it is an area that surrounds 3 large lakes and it is filled with thousands of summer homes/cottages owned by the mega rich. So alot of the roads are single-lane like this one and cannot be maintained by the city plows


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

MuskokaDon;673271 said:


> How can i add that weather thingy to my signature?


It is easy. Click on mine. Go to the top and put in your zipcode in the search box. Once it loads, scroll down under the MOONS. And you will see the link. Free weather sticky for your website. Once you make yours. You will cut and paste the Http/, and simply paste it to your sig. Hope this helps.


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

testing the weather thingy


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

testing again


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks good. Pretty cold there huh?


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Quality SR;673831 said:


> Looks good. Pretty cold there huh?


Calling for -21 tonight... +6 on monday??? then -12 on Tuesday again.... strange


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The plowign video's are great.

The weather has been crazy lately. Not fun trying to keep the lots clean. I have some zero tolerance places and they got plowed 3 times the other day alone and then hammered with salt. They are black though


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

cet;673929 said:


> The plowign video's are great.
> 
> The weather has been crazy lately. Not fun trying to keep the lots clean. I have some zero tolerance places and they got plowed 3 times the other day alone and then hammered with salt. They are black though


Zero tolerance?!? yikes, how do you do it when it snows for 2 days straight like we just had?

Nice equipment list btw


----------

